# 2006 SLP Performance questions



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

I saw a 2006 GTO at the dealer. It's a SLP Performance. (that's what written behind the doors on the rear quarter panels) It was parked next to another 2006 GTO, without the SLP tag. I noticed the grills were different and the roof were different. I drove the SLP, it sounded BAD. Does anyone have any information on what exactly the SLP is? Are the differences just cosmetic or are there engine upgrades? I've looked around the net and didn't find anything helpful. Figured this would be the best place to ask.
Thanks in advance!
Ron


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

rgmjlomb said:


> I saw a 2006 GTO at the dealer. It's a SLP Performance. (that's what written behind the doors on the rear quarter panels) It was parked next to another 2006 GTO, without the SLP tag. I noticed the grills were different and the roof were different. I drove the SLP, it sounded BAD. Does anyone have any information on what exactly the SLP is? Are the differences just cosmetic or are there engine upgrades? I've looked around the net and didn't find anything helpful. Figured this would be the best place to ask.
> Thanks in advance!
> Ron


There was a dealer package called the Bobcat 455 for the new GTOs. I think that was an SLP package. 
The Bobcat package did include performance upgrades, though I don't have any specifics. 
What was different about the roof? That's an odd thing. 
If it has the Bobcat package, it should have "Bobcat 455" emblems, unless the previous owner didn't like them and removed them.
Here is a link to the package: 
SLP 455 HP Bobcat Package Loudmouth II - 2005-06 Pontiac GTO [SLP29042] - $3,963.90$3,567.51 : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!

And another:
2005 Pontiac GTO - Feature - GM High-Tech Performance

Hope this is helpful.

Russ


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

It's definately not a Bobcat. The roof on the non SLP looked to be carbon fiber. Both the cars were Brazen Orange. That may make a difference. The non SLP has 12,000 miles, the SLP has 2,000 miles.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

rgmjlomb said:


> It's definately not a Bobcat. The roof on the non SLP looked to be carbon fiber. Both the cars were Brazen Orange. That may make a difference. The non SLP has 12,000 miles, the SLP has 2,000 miles.


ypu can always buy slp badges if you like them on the car


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

The car is new, 2,000 miles, never titled. I doubt the dealer would put a badge on it. Besides it's not a badge it's painted or decal, hard to tell.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

rgmjlomb said:


> It's definately not a Bobcat. The roof on the non SLP looked to be carbon fiber. Both the cars were Brazen Orange. That may make a difference. The non SLP has 12,000 miles, the SLP has 2,000 miles.


Hmmm, interesting. Not sure I'd want a carbon fiber roof panel though. That would be gettin a little ricey for my taste. :willy:

Russ


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

thinking about getting the slp but still need information on what this package is.i know camaros were taken into slp as z28 and came out an ss. whats with the gto


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

rgmjlomb said:


> thinking about getting the slp but still need information on what this package is.i know camaros were taken into slp as z28 and came out an ss. whats with the gto


What's the difference in the $$ between the two.

Russ


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

$25900 is what he wants,not sure what the other one is. he has to drop more $$ for me to drive it away.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

SLP carbon fiber roof? NOT, I smell stealership BS! SLP sells performance packages and parts but not body panels... see link. The grills sound like SAP parts... are you sure your not talking about the hood being carbon fiber? There are several after market hoods out there.

SLP ONLINE

Some Pontiac dealers did put the 421hp, 455hp and 490hp kits on the cars prior to selling as new. That way they were documented as being emission and exhaust system compliant with LT headers.


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

the car im not intrested in has what appears to be a carbon fiber top not a hood.the car im intrested is the one that has the slp preformance decal behind the door on the lower quarterpannel.wish i could send picture dont know ho


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

rgmjlomb said:


> the car im not intrested in has what appears to be a carbon fiber top not a hood.the car im intrested is the one that has the slp preformance decal behind the door on the lower quarterpannel.wish i could send picture dont know ho


A picture is worth a thousand words or more... but there is no known carbon fiber roof supplier out there that I have seen before so this is a strange one... as for SLP badges, they sell badges which mean nothing... in fact their packages are put together from parts manufactures and sold at a substantial mark-up. Use the SLP link I provided and call them to see if they built a one off goat fitting the description of the car your looking at what was done.... short of that its all speculation on anyone's part.


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks for your info,i wil have to check with dealer if any mods were made by them,air box,headers,exhaust or just a decal, thanks again.


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

as for the carbon fiber top, top not hood 0n other car, i dont think it was painted to look like carbon fiber,i didnt believe either.


----------



## rgmjlomb (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's the car I'm looking at
http://images.cobaltgroup.com/2/8/4/1842267482.jpg


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...don't recognize those wheels either...anyone???
Bill


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Those are definitely some kind of aftermarket wheels. Some dealers did offer a variety of these along with the SLP packages. For the asking price have them throw in the stock wheels. They also should be able to tell you which SLP package is on the car since it has never been sold. The only drawback I see is that it has 2,ooo miles which means it has probably had some "demanding test drives" by potential buyers, but a full warranty should take care of any possible problems.

Good Luck,
Bill


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Nice looking ride! From this image, I don't see anything different about the roof... The SLP decal on the quarter panel looks authentic.

Good luck with your decision. The GTO is an awesome car!

:cheers


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

it's the other car with the carbon fiber roof...the picture is of the one he wants...
Bill


----------

